# Normaler WLAN USB-Stick und WLAN USB Dongle - Wo ist da der Unterschied ?!



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2009)

Meine Schwester hat mich kürzlich darum gebeten, ihr einen sogenannten USB WLAN Dongle zu beschaffen, damit Sie sich ins WLAN-Netz ihres Nachbarn einklinken kann.
Ihr Nachbar selbst sagte ihr, dass sie dafür einen Dongle bräuchte.

Meine Frage dazu: Worin genau unterscheidet sich dieser Dongle von einem stinknormalem WLAN USB-Stick ? Braucht sie unbedingt einen Dongle ? Oder würde nich auch eben ein normaler WLAN-Empfänger für oben genannte Zwecke ausreichen ?

Ich frage deshalb weil ich zuvor noch wie etwas von einem Dongle gehört habe und nicht weiss, was daran so "anders" sein soll.


----------



## Gunter (26. Januar 2009)

sauerlandboy79 am 26.01.2009 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Schwester hat mich kürzlich darum gebeten, ihr einen sogenannten USB WLAN Dongle zu beschaffen, damit Sie sich ins WLAN-Netz ihres Nachbarn einklinken kann.
> Ihr Nachbar selbst sagte ihr, dass sie dafür einen Dongle bräuchte.
> 
> Meine Frage dazu: Worin genau unterscheidet sich dieser Dongle von einem stinknormalem WLAN USB-Stick ? Braucht sie unbedingt einen Dongle ? Oder würde nich auch eben ein normaler WLAN-Empfänger für oben genannte Zwecke ausreichen ?
> ...


es gibt keinen unterschied - ein w-lan-usb-dongle IST ein w-lan-usb-stick. einfach nur eine andere bezeichnung.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Januar 2009)

Das ist das absulut gleiche


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2009)

"dongle" hießen an sich die allerersten "sticks". bei sehr teurer software wurde mit dem org. programm ein sog. "dongle" mitgeliefert, und nur wenn man den am PC ansteckte (gab noch kein USB, daher an parallelport oder so), konnte man die software nutzen. 

"ältere" user haben daher für stick immer noch den begriff "dongle" im kopf, und/oder manche firmen nennen ihre sticks absichtlich so, um sich von der masse abzugrenzen.


----------

